# Difference between male and female singers



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone notice in the video close up shots, the male singers are mostly drenched in perpiration while the female singers remain cool as a cucumber no matter how long the aria. Wonder how the divas managed to keep cool


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Men tend to be larger and since the larger something is the lower its surface area ratio to its volume, women therefore have a more efficient heat exchange mechanism.

This is just a theorem :lol:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Female opera singers tend to scream, which may have a chilling effect.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Makeup darlings makeup!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Makeup darlings makeup!


That strength of makeup (the men use makeup too, y'know) could work like a pressure cooker - internal temperatures rising until... [_consequences censored to protect the faint-hearted_]. Maybe the ladies wear nothing under ventilated outer garments.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

What about the large women? Opera certainly has no shortage of them. I mean, an opera doesn't even end until one of them sings.

I think men generally sweat more that women, but I think Lenfer is right about the make-up (which I assume is touched up regularly during a performance). Also, don't men usually wear heavier costumes than women, what with all those kingly robes and hats . . .


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

misterjones said:


> Also, don't men usually wear heavier costumes than women, what with all those kingly robes and hats . . .


Actually, I think many of the current crop of Regie-Theater practitioners seem determined to get singers of both genders wearing as little as possible.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh! Calcutta! The Opera, now playing at the Met and starring a bunch of naked fat people.

I wonder what it looks like when they hit those high notes.

Now we can really see who sweats and who doesn't.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

A lady does not sweat, she perspires...
One thing Blu Ray does too well is show the sweat in high definition.
I dont know about Soprano's but I have been sprayed with sweat from a rotating ballerina...not nice.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

If you don't know the Difference Between Male and Female Singers I suggest you have a good talk with your Mommy. Or the nearest Soprano.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

I took your advice, but the nearest soprano turned out to be a countertenor.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

Easy. Men wear three to four layers (undershirt, tux shirt, vest, jacket) whereas women typically wear one layer, perhaps two.


----------

